# Composite Video



## dimmy84 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hopefully i have put this topic in the right forum.

I have a cable pay tv, and i have connected the unit to my PC using the composite cables.

I am using Windows Vista Home 32 Bit operating system.

When i use Windows Media Centre, i can view the cable tv when setting up but then i get an error saying IR control to set up which i cant do.

What i was wondering was does anyone know any free programs i can download that i can view my cable TV through, which also allows to record tv onto my computer?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Not aware of any software that will do it. That doesnt mean it doesnt exist.
I think a video capture card will do it, a friend of mine used one to 
watch tv on the pc, but not sure if he ever recorded..


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I do know of a piece of software, but it is linux and I am not sure if you want to go that route or if you want to stay with windows. The program is called MythTV.

Cheers!


----------

